# Temperature issue.

## Pes88

Hi, 

I have installed Gentoo on my laptop	Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC with i7 3610.  As soon as I began to use it I've noticed that CPU temperature is higher than Ubuntu and Windows, precisely Ubuntu/windows about 45/50 while Gentoo 55/60. 

I can't access to the fan, I've understand that  temperature is controlled through ACPI so I have activated all modules in the kernel which are linked to it. 

However, the situation hasn't changed at all. 

To be honest I don't know  what I have to do to fix this problem, can you advice anything? 

Let me know if you need any further information.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> I have installed Gentoo on my laptop	Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC with i7 3610.  As soon as I began to use it I've noticed that CPU temperature is higher than Ubuntu and Windows, precisely Ubuntu/windows about 45/50 while Gentoo 55/60. 
> 
> I can't access to the fan, I've understand that  temperature is controlled through ACPI so I have activated all modules in the kernel which are linked to it. 
> ...

 

which scaling governor are you using?

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> which scaling governor are you using?
> 
> 

 

I think : Ondemand 

```

giuseppe@localhost /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq $ cat scaling_*        

2301000 2300000 2200000 2100000 2000000 1900000 1800000 1700000 1600000 1500000 1400000 1300000 1200000 

conservative ondemand powersave userspace performance 

1200000

acpi-cpufreq

ondemand

2301000

1200000

<unsupported>

```

----------

## PabloEsc

What graphic card do You have ?

In my case nvidia without proprietary drivers results in much higher temperature.

And governor is checked with : 

```
cpufreq-info
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> which scaling governor are you using?
> 
>  
> ...

 

what is the computer doing while you observe the higher temps?

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What graphic card do You have ? 
> 
> In my case nvidia without proprietary drivers results in much higher temperature. 
> ...

 

it could be... I have 2 video cards with optimus technology. I haven't configured the nvidia card tyet. How can I check the temperature of those cards? 

however, cpufrenq-info : 

```

cpufrequtils 008: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2009

Report errors and bugs to cpufreq@vger.kernel.org, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which run at the same hardware frequency: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

  CPUs which need to have their frequency coordinated by software: 0

  maximum transition latency: 10.0 us.

  hardware limits: 1.20 GHz - 2.30 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.30 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 2.10 GHz, 2.00 GHz, 1.90 GHz, 1.80 GHz, 1.70 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.50 GHz, 1.40 GHz, 1.30 GHz, 1.20 GHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1.20 GHz and 2.30 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.20 GHz.

  cpufreq stats: 2.30 GHz:25.77%, 2.30 GHz:25.46%, 2.20 GHz:4.31%, 2.10 GHz:2.47%, 2.00 GHz:2.51%, 1.90 GHz:1.85%, 1.80 GHz:1.99%, 1.70 GHz:0.91%, 1.60 GHz:1.50%, 1.50 GHz:1.53%, 1.40 GHz:0.79%, 1.30 GHz:0.36%, 1.20 GHz:30.54%  (1421)

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> what is the computer doing while you observe the higher temps?
> 
> 

 

The answer is nothing... I made a test, I observed the temperature of all my system without doing anything, no browsing, no music, nothing just start the operation system... Then I have noticed the difference of ten degrees!! 

Another question,  do you think it's normal the hard disk temperature is about 45/48 degree? I think it's too high too..

----------

## DaggyStyle

I've seen disk temps of 63 and above, hds usually like low temps.

try to run top (or top like program) when it happens to see if there is some program in the background which causes it.

for example, in KDE you can have a unused desktop but services such as nepomuk which loads the cpu.

----------

## Pes88

The cpu is always at low values...  such as 3% 5%, no more! Therefore I can say there isn't any process in background which causes this issue. 

Could be a problem linked to bed ACPI configuration? Or a bed Power Management configuration?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> The cpu is always at low values...  such as 3% 5%, no more! Therefore I can say there isn't any process in background which causes this issue. 
> 
> Could be a problem linked to bed ACPI configuration? Or a bed Power Management configuration?

 

are there any diff between the ubuntu kernel version and the gentoo kernel version?

----------

## zqj.kaka

Hi, Pes88

I've met the same problem. My CPU is Intel Core i7-2640M, 

with kernel version 3.2.1, the cpu temp never goes down below 64.

Then I came across this

[url]http://techhamlet.com/2012/05/ubuntu-12-04-runs-on-new-laptops-without-over-heating/ [/url]

It seems that the high cpu temp has something to do with the kernel, whether it is true 

or not, in my case I successfully decreased my cpu temp by 10 after using kernel 3.4.7.

However, cpu temp is still higher (about 10 ) than other systems on my laptop.

----------

## megaflow

the temp off my cpu a i7-2720QM stay 40-45 wen on normal use 

but on full load he go up to 80-89   :Shocked: 

on 89.7 bios slow down my cpu

----------

## khayyam

 *zqj.kaka wrote:*   

> [...] However, cpu temp is still higher (about 10 ) than other systems on my laptop.

 

zqj.kaka ...

The value returned isn't absolute, to quote the lm_sensors FAQ "[...] it's a thermal margin from the critical limit, and the greater the margin, the worse the accuracy". See coretemp returns unrealistic values in the FAQ.

best ... khay

----------

## Pes88

I've update to the last kernel the situation has got a bit  better. 

However, there is still be a difference between gentoo and ubuntu.. 

This looks a bit strange in the dmesg : 

```

Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    6.885765] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000460-0x000000000000047f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

[    6.885771] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    6.885776] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

[    6.885779] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    6.885782] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

[    6.885785] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.GPIO 2 (20120320/utaddress-251)

[    6.885787] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP.GPIO 3 (20120320/utaddress-251)

[    6.885790] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    7.764142] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS

[    7.764373] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

[    7.770049] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    7.770181] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000005040-0x000000000000505f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

[    7.770189] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

```

Today i'll try to install bubblebee and check the nvidia.card temperature. 

how can I check the Intel card temperature???

----------

## zqj.kaka

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *zqj.kaka wrote:*   [...] However, cpu temp is still higher (about 10 ) than other systems on my laptop. 
> 
> zqj.kaka ...
> 
> The value returned isn't absolute, to quote the lm_sensors FAQ "[...] it's a thermal margin from the critical limit, and the greater the margin, the worse the accuracy". See coretemp returns unrealistic values in the FAQ.
> ...

 

Well, I do think of that. 

But I think this is not the cause for me, because in both systems, the 

cpu temp goes from about the same value on boot-up to a higher temp as times goes on....

----------

## khayyam

 *zqj.kaka wrote:*   

> But I think this is not the cause for me, because in both systems, the cpu temp goes from about the same value on boot-up to a higher temp as times goes on....

 

zqj.kaka ... its a metric, not a value. If I asked how long is this line: 

----------

## zqj.kaka

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *zqj.kaka wrote:*   But I think this is not the cause for me, because in both systems, the cpu temp goes from about the same value on boot-up to a higher temp as times goes on.... 
> 
> zqj.kaka ... its a metric, not a value. If I asked how long is this line: 

----------

## khayyam

 *zqj.kaka wrote:*   

> But then which output should I trust?

 

zqj.kaka ... essencially its not really there for your benefit, but as a means to provide the information to whatever controls cooling.

 *zqj.kaka wrote:*   

> And talking about applesmc, the output of my sensors command is [snip] I have no idea what each value of the first part means, what do you suggest I do to get a "human-readable" output?

 

Can you provide the model and output of 'sensors -u' ... many of these may not be known to anyone outside Apple, so mostly its guesswork, I may be able to provide a tentative /etc/sensors.d/applesmc-isa-300.conf.

best ... khay

----------

## zqj.kaka

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> [
> 
> Can you provide the model and output of 'sensors -u' ... many of these may not be known to anyone outside Apple, so mostly its guesswork, I may be able to provide a tentative /etc/sensors.d/applesmc-isa-300.conf.
> 
> 

 

The model is macbook pro 8.1 late 2011, if you mean that.

And here comes my output of 'sensors -u'

```

applesmc-isa-0300

Adapter: ISA adapter

Exhaust  :

  fan1_input: 3000.000

  fan1_min: 3000.000

TB0T:

  temp1_input: 23.000

TB1T:

  temp2_input: 23.000

TB2T:

  temp3_input: 23.000

TC0C:

  temp4_input: 43.750

TC0D:

  temp5_input: 40.000

TC0E:

  temp6_input: 44.500

TC0F:

  temp7_input: 45.750

TC0J:

  temp8_input: 1.250

TC0P:

  temp9_input: 37.000

TC1C:

  temp10_input: 44.000

TC2C:

  temp11_input: 39.000

TCFC:

  temp12_input: 0.000

TCGC:

  temp13_input: 43.000

TCSA:

  temp14_input: 35.000

TCTD:

  temp15_input: 255.750

TM0P:

  temp16_input: 30.500

TM0S:

  temp17_input: 34.500

TMBS:

  temp18_input: 0.000

TP0P:

  temp19_input: 33.750

TPCD:

  temp20_input: 43.000

TW0P:

  temp21_input: 129.000

Th1H:

  temp22_input: 30.250

Ts0P:

  temp23_input: 23.000

Ts0S:

  temp24_input: 28.500

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:

  temp1_input: 50.000

  temp1_max: 86.000

  temp1_crit: 100.000

  temp1_crit_alarm: 0.000

Core 0:

  temp2_input: 50.000

  temp2_max: 86.000

  temp2_crit: 100.000

  temp2_crit_alarm: 0.000

Core 1:

  temp3_input: 41.000

  temp3_max: 86.000

  temp3_crit: 100.000

  temp3_crit_alarm: 0.000

```

----------

## GabrielYYZ

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> I've update to the last kernel the situation has got a bit  better. 
> 
> However, there is still be a difference between gentoo and ubuntu.. 
> 
> This looks a bit strange in the dmesg : 
> ...

 

I've seen some output like that and, in my case, it had to do with SMBus/i2c/something or other. i just disabled everything in device drivers/i2c and let ACPI do its thing. 

i'm not sure if that will help, but it's worth looking into it.

----------

## khayyam

 *zqj.kaka wrote:*   

> The model is macbook pro 8.1 late 2011, if you mean that. And here comes my output of 'sensors -u' [...]

 

zqj.kaka ... somethings don't seem right with that output, for instance "TBOT" (temp1) is, as I've read, "Enclosure Bottom" but coretemp is reading this as the physical CPU. Then, "TCOD" (input5) would normally be "CPU A" (diode), in my case its input2. So, I'm inclined to think that apple's use of the acronyms is inconsitant. That said, its rather difficult for me to trust any of the names I have that corrolate to the acronyms, and so can't really provide anything ITR, sorry.

best ... khay

----------

## zqj.kaka

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *zqj.kaka wrote:*   The model is macbook pro 8.1 late 2011, if you mean that. And here comes my output of 'sensors -u' [...] 
> 
> zqj.kaka ... somethings don't seem right with that output, for instance "TBOT" (temp1) is, as I've read, "Enclosure Bottom" but coretemp is reading this as the physical CPU. Then, "TCOD" (input5) would normally be "CPU A" (diode), in my case its input2. So, I'm inclined to think that apple's use of the acronyms is inconsitant. That said, its rather difficult for me to trust any of the names I have that corrolate to the acronyms, and so can't really provide anything ITR, sorry.
> 
> best ... khay

 

Still thanks, khay...

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I've seen some output like that and, in my case, it had to do with SMBus/i2c/something or other. i just disabled everything in device drivers/i2c and let ACPI do its thing. 
> 
> 

 

I will try to disable some thing in i2c. 

However I have done some testes.  Definitely, there is some bad configuration on my gentoo system, I let my pc do some hard work which  took 100% cpu for a while and this are the result :

Gentoo 103° ( the critic temperature is 105 ) 

Windows 92° 

Ubuntu 80° ( surprisingly is the best) 

I would like to copy the ubuntu's configuration.. do you have some ideas how I can do that? 

[/quote]

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> I would like to copy the ubuntu's configuration

 

Maybe you just need an older kernel.

----------

